# Is it time for a dedicated Turkey discussion



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

This year my son and I applied for Turkey. I don't know the first thing about hunting them but if they're half as fun as archery elk - count me in.

As Utah turkey appear to be a success story and there a lot more permits this year, I would ask the question if a separate discussion board could be supported?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I put in also this year and have never been, but would like to know more about it.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know if there's enough traffic on the subject to warrant a separate forum. I think that since turkey hunting is relatively new to Utah, there's a few guys here who know what they're talking about but a lot more of us here with questions than with answers. I'm afraid we'd pester old BPturkeys right out the door. :lol:


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

The turkey hunt is one of the states best hunts in my oppinion. It is in the spring when you have very little options on species to hunt, they are an extremely intelligent bird that poses a challenge, they are loud, and get really close to you if you will let them. I have tried to hunt turkeys for the past 9 years and have not been able to draw a tag. I have been the caller during those years for my wife, family and friends. I hope someone on here has a tag in the spring, once you start you will not be able to stop!
Cory


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

I know BP is always willing to share his wisdom, but let me suggest two websites dedicated to turkey hunting that have plenty of people to share different perspectives. There certainly aren't as many folks hunting the western states on these forums but there are still plenty of us to offer up some advice, tips, info, etc.

http://www.oldgobbler.com/TheForum/ and http://wildturkeyzone.com/forum/

You can always go to the NWTF site as well, which has a forum.


----------

